# Postfix problem!



## tynelson (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey FreeBSD gang!

I know that a lot of you are busy, and there's a lot of problems to be dealt with on this forum...I'm hoping mine is simple enough to attract some help.

2 weeks going and I have no doubt I'll get terminated if I don't solve this.

I'm using postfix with my FreeBSD to work with mailman.  Not too difficult...I thought.

Everything works as far as the web server with apache, the mailman database, and my operating system...but I can't get postfix to send mail out.  I can send mail to postmaster@my.domain.tld, and it doesn't get returned with an error, but it also doesn't allow me to subscribe people...meaning, the subscriptions aren't reflected in the http://my.domain.tld/mailman/admin

But, I can ad the subscribers from command line within FreeBSD.

What files should I integrate into the post so that someone can assist me with this problem?  

I'm so grateful and thankful for any and all help..

best always,
-Tyler


----------



## aragon (Dec 10, 2009)

tynelson said:
			
		

> I can't get postfix to send mail out.


What happens when you try?  Any error messages, maillog entries you can post?  How are you trying to send mail?




			
				tynelson said:
			
		

> it also doesn't allow me to subscribe people...meaning, the subscriptions aren't reflected in the http://my.domain.tld/mailman/admin


Same as above.


----------



## ohauer (Dec 10, 2009)

output of

```
# postconf mail_version
# postconf -n
# grep sendmail /etc/rc.conf*
# postfix status
# cat /etc/mail/mailer.conf
```

Additional logfiles from postfix (/var/mail/maillog)


----------



## tynelson (Dec 10, 2009)

*Thank you so much for trying!!*

Below is the output information I received based on your commands:


```
deds1124# postconf mail_version
mail_version = 2.6-20090212
deds1124# postconf -n
command_directory = /usr/local/sbin
config_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
daemon_directory = /usr/local/libexec/postfix
data_directory = /var/db/postfix
debug_peer_level = 2
html_directory = no
mail_owner = postfix
mailq_path = /usr/local/bin/mailq
manpage_directory = /usr/local/man
mynetworks_style = host
newaliases_path = /usr/local/bin/newaliases
owner_request_special = no
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = no
recipient_delimiter = +
relay_domains = lists.example.com
sample_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
sendmail_path = /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
setgid_group = maildrop
transport_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/transport
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
virtual_alias_domains = lists.domain.tld mailman:lists.freebsddiary.org mailman:lists.domain.tld mailman:
deds1124# grep sendmail /etc/rc.conf*
sendmail_enable="NO"
sendmail_flags="-bd"
sendmail_pidfile="/var/spool/postfix/pid/master.pid"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
deds1124# postfix status
postfix/postfix-script: the Postfix mail system is running: PID: 83770
deds1124# cat /etc/mail/mailer.conf
#
# Execute the Postfix sendmail program, named /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
#
sendmail	/usr/local/sbin/sendmail
send-mail	/usr/local/sbin/sendmail
mailq	/usr/local/sbin/sendmail
newaliases	/usr/local/sbin/sendmail
```


----------



## tynelson (Dec 10, 2009)

*Also for you Aragon*

I tested my ability to send mail using the steps listed in this simple article:
http://articles.slicehost.com/2008/8/6/postfix-using-telnet-to-test-postfix
I only received an error message after the RCPT TO:< command.

It stated:
relay access denied.

I can send mail to my mailman list
e.g. testmail-subscribe@66.181.24.10
and it seems to go through alright, but I don't get a response.  And, the new subscription is not listed in the membership list in the mailman/admin list info page.  That's not too important, I think it's obvious that this is an issue involving my servers ability to send/receive mail, relay it-and once that is fixed then I'm hoping things go smoothly.

I can't send mail from the mailman/admin page either.

But, when I create new lists from the mailman/admin page, they are reflected in the aliases page...which makes me believe I atleast got that right.  lol.

I'm attaching a number of files so that maybe the ones that can help are in there.

I'm so grateful for your time..I can't even say my "thank you"'s enough.

Best,
-Tyler


----------



## aragon (Dec 10, 2009)

*sigh*

Your postfix configuration seems to be broken in more ways than one, and the information you've given isn't entirely helpful either.

First you need to read all the errors in the maillog and fix those one by one.  This will involve Reading The Fine Manual(s).  Frankly, I don't believe you've spent more than an hour doing that, and judging on your current state of knowledge, you have many hours of reading ahead of you.

Good luck.


----------



## tynelson (Dec 10, 2009)

Aragon..

my fear exactly.  When I first setup postfix, a lot of things seemed to work ok, including sending and receiving mail-but, as we all know...there are thousands of installation and setup tutorials out there as far as integrating mailman and postfix...
I'm assuming something went wrong as far as my selection went in choosing which ones to follow.  
Since this seems a very difficult task of correcting, I was just wondering what your opinion on these next options might be:
1)  Using sendmail instead, and just getting rid of postfix from mail activity completely (haven't yet found ways to do this)
2) since my server is only configured for apache2.2, and then mailman and postfix, installing a clean FreeBSD O.S. and starting from scratch.
3)removing all of postfix, and reinstalling a fresh postfix.  (is this feasible?)

Thanks again for your help.

Best,
-Tyler


----------



## tynelson (Dec 11, 2009)

Aragon,

Problem is fixed.
Lesson learned.

Don't use shortcuts by following internet installations to get your server doing the functions you want it to do.

Use the read me files that come with all the different things you're installing or configuring...

It was really simple.

And now, I can rest.

Thanks for listening to my ignorant ramble.


----------



## aragon (Dec 11, 2009)

Well done!


----------

